# tuscarawas river fishing reports



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone has been fishing the tusc. lately if so , how have you been doing and what are you catching them on ?? ive been catching some smallmouth on plastic craws and tubes, but i cant find a decent catfish any ideas why ??


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Don't know about the cats. they're probably scattered from the long period of high water. Been tearing up the bass (large and smallmouth) on tiny wild things, crawdad colors. 1ft off the rock banks near fast water but not in it. Use the smallest cone head you can get away with and still maintain contact with the bottom. And don't peg your sinker. Been working for me. Good luck


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

fished where the sugarcreek goes into the river from 4-5:30 caught 2 suckers on worms and had a nice cat on , but it got off. didn't go 5 min. without a bite though.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

What happened at the tourney today Brian?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

only one small largemouth turned in 15 oz the water was really muddy but not high.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

fished the tusc. by new town mall for about 2 hours today. tried almost everything i could think of and only one hit. then i put on a orange curly tail and let it drift into a log jam and got a smallmouth probaly 18in. or so. it got off the hook when i pulled it out of the water. then next cast got a 15in. smallmouth.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

havent made it back to the river since sunday josh . sounds like i need to give it a shot !! soon !!! 

brian


----------

